# Solved: Win 8



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

For this "Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 32 bit OEM, FQC-05919, English Version" Amazon says:-

"......OEM software is intended for system builders and small OEMs 
It is not intended for purchase or installation by consumers......."

Can I install it on my new HD (already I installedXP) after formating? or will I be better buying this:- 
"...Windows 8 Pro, UPGRADE Edition...." 



Home build, Asus P5K Premium WiFiiFi Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz, 2x2GB, 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 800, EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX KO 512MB GDDR3 (PCI-E).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Microsoft have altered the licensing conditions for the OEM software on Windows 8

Previously as you indeed state, OEM licensed editions were not available, in compliance with the licensing conditions to the private individual.

However the OEM licensed Windows 8 now encompasses a new sub category known as "personal use license."

The full explanation is here.
http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en-gb/...es/personal-use-license.aspx#fbid=iJyIJu_ak7r

The main aspect to bear in mind is possibly - on the upgrade you get 90 days ( I think it is ) of free support from Microsoft should you need it.
On the OEM you get none.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for info,

My CPU is 64bit "Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz", but my mobo is 32 "Asus 32 bit P5K Premium".

Will Win8 work on my system, and as now, I presume, all all software are 32bit (various utilities, FSX, Office 2000 etc) will I need to look for 64bit drivers for each program?

Will I be able to uninstall Win 8 if I do not like it & reinstall XP?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Run this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8

it will tell you if it will work

2. Yes you can reinstall XP providing of course you have the means to do so
eg. the installation media or a full system image.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I recommend you try it out before you install.
Use a program called Reflect Free (Free version) from download.com It will make an image of your C: Drive. Or put a temp HD whatever and use Win8 on that. Win8 doesn't uninstall.

Most 32bit software will work. Some games will NOT work... some don't even work in Win7 (think of the older Win9x games).


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx Compiler, sound very good idea.

got Reflex free but where is the place to create a "Temp HD"?

And can one download Win8 to install it in the Temp HD before you buy the CD? .....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> And can one download Win8 to install it in the Temp HD before you buy the CD?


No. The opportunity to try the Release Preview version ended on the official release date in October.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

A temp HD... is a spare Hard Drive you have hanging around. 

As Terry said, the Preview has ended. Go to a store and spend 30 minutes playing with a Win8 computer.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

roger, thanx all


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

Have you established if the computer will run Windows 8, what is the result of the upgrade advisor in my post 4

There are no Windows 8 drivers listed on the Asus site for your board I have just checked.

That does not mean that you could not run it, but it may be an indication of the fact that work will be necessary to do so, rather than a simple install and all is go


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes thank you,

Here are the results, are they any good as a whole to install win8?

I can reinstall what I had on the HD, but as Office 2000 will not work is there a free compatible one to download?

What sort of work do you mean about the drivers? .......thanx .....nick

*Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant Report*

Computer name:FAMILYOperating system:Microsoft Windows XP Home EditionManufacturer:System manufacturerModel5K PremiumCPU:Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHzMemory:4.1
For you to review







Install an app to play DVDs
You may need to install an app to play DVDs in Windows 8.
More info








Secure Boot isn't compatible with your PC
Your PC's firmware doesn't support Secure Boot so you won't be able to use it in Windows 8.
More info








Your screen resolution isn't compatible with snap
If it's possible, change your screen resolution to at least 1366 x 768 to snap apps.
More info








Microsoft Office 2000 Premium
Microsoft Corporation, Version 9.00.2720







Not compatible








Paragon Hard Disk Manager 9.5 Special Edition
Paragon Software, Version 90.00.0003







Not compatible








Paragon Partition Manager 8.5 Special Edition







Go to the app website for help









Windows Media Technologies







Not compatible









AVG Free 8.5
AVG Technologies, Version 8.5







Go to the app website for help









HP Image Zone 4.7
HP, Version 4.7







Go to the app website for help









Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1







Reinstall it in Windows 8









nVidia Display drivers/nView Desktop Manager (NVIDIA Drivers)







Go to the app website for help









Skype 6.1
Skype Technologies S.A., Version 6.1.129







Update available









SoundMAX
Analog Devices, Version 5.10.01.6110







Update available









Windows Internet Explorer 8
Microsoft Corporation, Version 20090308.140743







Update available









Windows Messenger 5.1







Go to the app website for help









WinZip







Go to the app website for help









WordWeb
Antony Lewis, Version 2.0







Update available

Compatible







Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Systems Incorporated







Adobe Reader 9
Adobe Systems Incorporated







AOL Toolbar







ArcSoft WebCam Companion 3
ArcSoft







Google Earth
Google







IrfanView (remove only)
Irfan Skiljan







Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Corporation







Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft Corporation







Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Corporation







Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft Corporation







Microsoft Download Manager
Microsoft Corporation







Microsoft Flight Simulator X Service Pack 2
Microsoft Game Studios







Nero InCD
Nero AG







Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Microsoft Corporation







EPSON Stylus C48 Series
EPSON







HID-compliant mouse
Microsoft







HP Officejet 7200 series
HP







Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Marvell







NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX
NVIDIA







SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio
Analog Devices


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I mean that as the Asus site does not list any drivers for window 8, if Windows itself does not enable any hardware then you will have to find drivers on a web search, if you can.

Take for example the network adpaters, if windows 8 does not itself find a driver for the wireless adapter, you will not get one from the Asus site, at least not by simply going to your computer spec on the site


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but as Office 2000 will not work is there a free compatible one to download?


LibreOffice and OpenOffice are two (dueling) alternatives to Microsoft Office.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

roger, I ordered it anyway & just hope for the best then. My router is Netgear & trying to see if drivers are good for win8.

The other thing is with the Full version will I install it over the XP or needs clean HD?

If I need an external HD for backing up, will it have the software for the backup?

My attempts to backup my system 2-3 years ago failed miserably. I tried it with various free backup programs. ........nick

PS. thanx for the 2 offices.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

router - no problem
network adapter in computer is what you may have to look at



> The other thing is with the Full version will I install it over the XP or needs clean HD?


Can be done either way depending on hard drive and partitions may get dual boot

*Wait until you get it and then post and we will guide you through.*

In the meantime send me a screenshot of disk management please
Control Panel
Admin tools
computer management
disk management
with image on screen press PrtScrn key
open paint
edit and paste
file tab save as
select JPEG for file type
save to desktop
on reply go advanced and attach


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

HD attached


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is on e, f, g, and h - clearly not so much on any of them - but what is there please


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a home PC various programs, fsx, office 2000 etc


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. There are a number of ways to tackle this

2. This is possibly the easiest to follow guide I have read
http://techingiteasy.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/how-to-dual-boot-windows-xp-and-windows-8/

3. WHAT you want is a partition, to the right of the C, that is called behind it - where E is now - free of any data.

4. SO
Start of with this
Easeus TODO backup free
http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

and make yourself a complete system image of the computer AS IT STANDS NOW.
Also make the bootable media

5. When you have done that, create this partition that I mentioned above using this
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

the FREE Easeus it is simple and very effective I have used it many times

NOW see this for HOW
http://www.partition-tool.com/easeus-partition-manager/help/resizing-and-moving-partition.htm

and you are going to position the pointer as it is known on the left of the E partition, it is most important you position it left and not right.
You are then going to move it to the right.
So on the link above you should see this entry here for further guidance
How to shrink a partition?

6. NOW a word of caution, if you do not mind - what I have described up to now is more or less risk free, but as you probably know, no procedure that changes partitions is ENTIRELY risk free, so BEFORE you start ESTABLISH a restore point and in addition to the system image you are creating, also create a simple copy and paste back up of your IMPORTANT personal data

7. Any questions up to now and I will be online for the next hour or so


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OR and I should have included it before - add another hard drive and install 8 on the other drive.

Also I have just re-read the topic and I see


> If I need an external HD for backing up, will it have the software for the backup?


I have one of these and it will do you well - not only for the purpose of backup of this but the then backup of all when you have 8 installed as well
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elements-Ex...dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=340831031&s=computers

My advice is do NOT buy one that is USB power ONLY


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx,

I need a day or so to sort out my PC that om start up this morning a black screen says there was a power surge and sees no mouse, keaboard, usb, etc Restart attempts result to same. Using old netbook & post ASAP.

I have in a CD a resent shot of my HD in paragon program I always use:-


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got the DVD win8, inserted it in wife's pc just to see & got this warning, meaning I guess that needs clean HD which wont be big problem, BUT do not figure out the "... why insert 32bit Media & restart win setup???......" win setup of what, XP or win8?

As soon as I get sorted out will read your instructions & decide what to do. .....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> BUT do not figure out the "... why insert 32bit Media & restart win setup???......" win setup of what, XP or win8?


It means, I think, that you are booted to an installed 32-bit Windows and trying to run the Windows 8 64-bit setup. The message is saying that to run setup from an installed/booted 32-bit Windows you have to use the Windows 8 32-bit installation DVD. Personally I would not try to install an operating system that way unless nothing else was working. I boot from the installation DVD and go from there.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

...... I boot from the installation DVD and go from there......" what do you mean? what my XP dvd 32 or 8 64?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the machine's first choice is not to boot from the optical drive I do whatever I need to do to make it boot from the optical drive first. Then insert the installation CD or DVD of the OS I want to install, power on the machine, and watch carefully for a "hit a key to boot from CD/DVD" message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.I am a little confused, in one of your posts you said


> If I need an external HD for backing up, will it have the software for the backup?


and I advised you of the sort of external hard drive you should be looking for.

2. You should backup and create a system image on an external drive.

When you say


> I have in a CD a resent shot of my HD in paragon program I always use:-


Paragon is disk management and backup software. To where are you making these backups?

and finally


> Just got the DVD win8, inserted it in wife's pc just to see & got this warning, meaning I guess that needs clean HD which wont be big problem, BUT do not figure out the "... why insert 32bit Media & restart win setup???......" win setup of what, XP or win8?


3. Just to see what - I thought you were installing 8 on your computer, the processor and chipset of which are 64 bit compatible
Processor
http://ark.intel.com/products/29765/Intel-Core2-Quad-Processor-Q6600-8M-Cache-2_40-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB

chipset 
Intel P35


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry confusing you.

post 21 above shows my XP HD's layout in Paragon's disk manager.

_I never succeeded in backing up my system a few yars ago. Used Paraon & 2 or 3 other free programs._

_By this _
_"...._If I need an external HD for backing up, will it have the software for the backup?...." 
I was asking if the external HD you sugested to me will have included in it a program for backing up, or will I have to use another program?

I ordered that WD 1tb drive & should be here tomorrow Sat.

BTW if I go the dual boot way, if it need be will I be able to delete one of the two later on? ...nick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. No need to apologise I am sure it was me not just catching on to what you were saying

2. There are many backup and image programs, it is very much a matter of personal choice
I have always used Easeus.
ON Windows 7 and 8 where Windows itself provides a ready and easy means of creating an image I also use that
Obviously two backups are better than one

3. How I work it is this
a. I create my system image using both methods
b. I make separate simple backups of my docs, pictures and music as I need to
c. If I make any more major changes, I create a new system image, again using both methods

That does not mean, for one moment, that you have to use my system of doing it. Ask a dozen people and you will get many different answers as to how and what to use.

The answer to the dual boot is YES - in simple terms you can uninstall one of the operating systems

and finally


> I was asking if the external HD you sugested to me will have included in it a program for backing up, or will I have to use another program?


NO it does not include pre-installed backup software
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/external/desktop/

I personally do not think there is any real benefit in having such.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

OK copied,

But just realised that as the dvd win8 is booted in my 32bit PC it says get a 32bit OS (the warning I posted earlier), nothing can be done therefore, dual boot or anything else untill I boot it in a clean HD.

Then tomorrow when the WD 1tb arrives I'll copy the vitals to it & reformat it. .....nick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - do not follow what you are saying

1. you can dual boot 64 bit windows 8 with 32 win xp
The older operating system should always be installed first - as of course it is on your computer

2. It is not SIMPLE unless you know what you are doing, but I have already sent you a link with the guide and advised you to post when you are ready and we will guide you through the procedure.

3.


> Then tomorrow when the WD 1tb arrives I'll copy the vitals to it & reformat it. .....nick


Reformat what - you do not DO THAT - you do what I have advised to create a partition on which to install 8

4.


> But just realised that as the dvd win8 is booted in my 32bit PC it says get a 32bit OS (the warning I posted earlier), nothing can be done therefore, dual boot or anything else untill I boot it in a clean HD.


I thought this above referred to some sort of test you conducted on the wife`s computer
My colleague TerryNet, has already advised you, - as indeed have I.

5. Your procedure is as I have already outlined in post 19.
There are other matters to be attended to, but those can be addressed later.

6. *Finally, we will give you all the help you need,* but we are now on post count 30 and you have not yet got the means to secure your present system, before you even start to think of installing 8.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

My PC is up & running now.

Booted it with win8, started the INSTALL up to choose a partition, then asked for drivers I would like to install, gave it the asus cd but none was any good. Starting the Install again but will go short of installing. This is a trial.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

The help file explaned not to go upgrade, but second option for dual boot so is installing now.

I hope win8 can use some of the existing Asus chipset, etc drivers to run initially, till I find some.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

OK,

thanx for your excelent support so far, up & running, dual boot came up & going through the Personalise bits now.

Will post as soon as I get some things done.

But so far booting is very slow, probably for luck of proper drivers?, will see soon. .....nick


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Lets try to make this simple...

Question: Do you nichos, still have the original XP CD-ROM?

The safest thing to do is to simply leave your OLD 500GB HD alone. 1TB is over-kill as you're only using about 52GB of space as is. Most likely, 10~15GB is junk temp files and a swapfile.

Just install Win9 onto the NEW 1TB drive. It should ask for your CD-ROM of XP, confirm you qualify then install onto the clean HD. Or at worst, you make an image for your Drive C on the 500 and copy it to the 1TB - then boot up the Win8 DVD and install over it (on the 1TB).

*BUT THIS PART IS IMPORTANT!*
What version of Win8 *DID* you purchase?

Is it the OEM or Upgrade?
Is it the Pro or Home version?

You CANNOT do an upgrade to Win8Pro from WinXP. (At least by the chart I have)
The OEM version doesn't care... but it'll be simplest way to go and will only do a clean install.
AFAIK: Win8 doesn't seem to be offered in 32bit versions.

Pricing is different too:
Win8 OEM: $100
Win8Pro OEM : $140

Win8 upgrade: $120
Win8 Pro Upgrade: $200 (This was $40 until Feb 1 2013)

If you got the OEM, it'll lock onto your hardware. The upgrade *may* also lock onto your hardware. IE: This means that when you do an upgrade to a new computer, your Win8 License will not work.

I doubt that Win8 will have any problems working on your computer. When I installed Win8Pro - it installed its own drivers on my Core2Duo ThinkPad and ran perfectly (I was trying out Win8), that same ThinkPad now runs Linux full time.

Make sure you want Windows8 on your computer before you go through all of this and also why you really SHOULD install it on a clean HD, so your current XP HD is not touched. Once you open the package, you cannot resell it or return it.

There are many things to like about Win8 over XP.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

nichos said:


> OK, thanx for your excelent support so far, up & running, dual boot came up & going through the Personalise bits now.
> Will post as soon as I get some things done. But so far booting is very slow, probably for luck of proper drivers?, will see soon. .....nick


Check the hardware settings... see if there are any complaints. Once youre past the boot menu, Win8 should boot fast.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I am reporting from my PC nw. Dual booted to win8 first but because it did not recognies any of my email addresses, I am dual booted to my XP to write this.

1. I do have my XP dvd
2. I do not have 1tb external disk, was ordered today & arriving tomorrow.

3. The dvd says "Windows'8 Pro, 64bit, Microsoft". Package says OEM with what & what not to do with it. Amazon £107 I think.

4. Yes will keep it on this HD (500gb) and put XP on my 160gb HD, once FSX works in win8

PS. w8 does not recognise my email 3 addresses 

Has it got IE 8 or 9 in it or do I have to install it?, have not checked yet .....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> PS. w8 does not recognise my email 3 addresses


Well, Windows 8 is an operating system. To access (or "recognize") email you need to use an email client (program) or use the service's web mail interface in a browser. If you have a POP account be aware that the Modern UI MAIL App bundled with Windows 8 does not support POP.



> Has it got IE 8 or 9 in it or do I have to install it?, have not checked yet .....nick


No and no. IE 10 is "integrated."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that Compiler has come in as well, I will withdraw.
There is absolutely IMHO - no benefit to nichos, in having my good colleague *TernyNet* and myself helping and NOW Compiler posting, - it all becomes confusing.

MAY I please stress that my decision is ONLY because I view that as in the best interests of* nichos*

*nichos*

Good luck with it
You need to seek advice re restore points after you have this set up, dual boot deletes Windows 8 restore points and also with respect patience is advised - you should have waited until you had the system image - AS I ADVISED - if this had gone pear shaped - you would have been in a real mess


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Compiler*

*Hope you do not mind me - clarifying a few points*

1. Windows 8 is most certainly available as a 32 bit OS
*Manufacturer ID: WN7-00367*
*General*
Operating System
Microsoft Windows 8
Language(s)English

*Licence Type*
Licence and media
*Licence Qty*
1 PC
*Licence Pricing*
OEM
*Media*
DVD-ROM
*Licensing Details*
32- bit

2. Nichos is NOT installing it on a clean (separate) hard disk, he is installing it on a separate partition on the existing hard disk in the computer

3.


> Just install Win9 onto the NEW 1TB drive


He will not be installing it on the 1TB, as that is the external drive he has purchased BUT has not yet received
WIN 9 - not yet out - is it?

4. nichos - has not bought the upgrade he has bought the OEM, but you can upgrade from XP to 8

but NOT of course with the OEM licence personal use edition.
Upgrading from …What you can keep

Windows 7 
Apps, Windows settings, and personal files

Windows Vista 
Windows settings and personal files

Windows XP 
Personal files

5. YOU may find this of some assistance although I wrote it more for the issue of downgrading from 8
http://forums.techguy.org/8639602-post9.html


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx for the wishes Macboatmaste & all your support.

I did not bother with system backup as I never had success with it the last 20yrs, all personal files, favourites etc I had always rebacked & sync them regularly.

You are right though about "patience" no, not me unfortunately.

1. How do I go about not loosing restore points? "....restore points after you have this set up, dual boot deletes Windows 8 restore points ....."

2. This IE10 lacks the top tool bars of V8 where I have the icons for my 3 em addresses. Could one install toolbars?

I will enjoy learning it & trimming down the "START" screen. ..........nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Attached is IE 10 for Windows 7, but it should be pretty much the same in Windows 8. Maybe.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx Terry,

Your tricks worked & have the top toolbar permanent.

This dual boot gave me the opportunity to get a lot of my files & utils from the XP partitions.

BTW installed my old Office 2000 & itworks OK.

In place of the XP Start & Programs I found here the Search icon in the R/H side menu brings out all the progs available.

Cracky look at the time 00:50!!!, off to bed & start tomorrow. ....nick

Really enjoying


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Just to recap, the Win8 install went easy & leting me choose Dual boot with resident XP. It warned that the upgrade option would have deleted everything else on the HD.

I put it in partition G and the attached scan shows it took apprx 29gbs 

I booted in both & office 2000 & FSX work OK in W8, hope all the rest apps will prove so too. ....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 



> In place of the XP Start & Programs I found here the Search icon in the R/H side menu brings out all the progs available.


For some more tips on getting around in Windows 8 see the first sticky thread in this forum or search the web for "Windows 8 tutorial."


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I will Terry, but for some reson in w8 when I click on IE there is a short flash, as if trying to start, and goes off leaving me without internet entry.

Any help will be appreciated ........nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no idea, but somebody else may want to know on what "IE" you are clicking--on the Start screen, on the Task Bar, ...?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

when I click on the blue "e" MS IE, on the Task Bar to brouse the internet nothing happens.

When I click on the one in START csreen I get this "Teck Support Guy" page in full screen only & can not get out of it, ie no "x" to close it or go anywhere else to brouse.

Any clues anybody of how I get IE to work in Win8? ........nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> & can not get out of it


See post # 44.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx again,

Read it, & copyed it to word for ready access on the desktop as it is very usefull indeed.

But how to get big blue e to open IE. I even went & found it at its source & clicked it with no result.

Anybody experienced it before? ....nick

PS. a couple of times in Search (Apps) an icon appears "win8 Tech Support Guy" & it open to this site at p.4


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a little unsure of what exactly you have done, but does this help
See my screenshots
One is IE opened from the Metro screen without additional tabs

The other is IE re-opened after creating tabs

If you look at the first of the images you will see at the bottom of the screen - view on desktop

If you look at the second image, you may close those created tabs by clicking on the X

To close from the Metro IE you simply key the Windows key, once will take you back to start, twice or whatever will take you back to where you were OR Alt + F4 as I think you have already been directed to in the topic from TerryNet - Tame the Windows 8, which also includes a link to an extensive list of shortcuts - from one of my topics.

OR my third screenshot - IE - with options


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Macboatmaster, if I understand the current problem correctly it's that clicking on the IE icon on the desktop's Taskbar does not open Internet Explorer. He can still use the Modern UI version.

nichos, I just thought of two things to try. If you haven't Restarted since this issue began, do so (sometimes that's all it takes to "fix" inexplicable problems). Second, in Task Manager look for the process *iexplore.exe*; if you find any, end them and then try the IE icon again.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Macboatmaster,

I may not have been clear. When I click on the blue e, that for years have been doing, it opens IE and I brouse the net. WELL now in w8 when I click on it IE does not open, in fact a faint white screen attemts to open ( just a faint transparent flash) & shuts at once.

Just now I did what one does to open the IE browser on my XP PC, it opened came to this site & am writing this to you.

I can not achieve this in w8. The first 1-2 hrs of installing w8 I could get in IE browser & then I must have done something stupid & now it does not work.

The things you discribed do not seem to relate to my above problem.

If you are on Skype I could attemp to show it on video call. I am "nichosi"

Thanx.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet

I could not honestly follow what the problem exactly was, I came to the conclusion that nichos was opening IE from the Metro screen as per my third (to the right) screenshot

Where if he had then - not opening, but from the tile and right click, pin to taskbar - he would have opened IE on the non metro application, the metro not of course, having an X to close

You caught on quicker than me - so that is TerryNet 1. 
Macboatmaster 0

I will get you back 

*nichos*

*Do not be annoyed, but take my advice, learn windows 8, before you start trying to tweak and alter/change - this and that.*
*You will get yourself in a right mess.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

Skype is a no.
All help must be on forums
from desktop - windows key
right click IE tile - remove from start

Reboot
windows key from desktop
go all applications

open IE from there - how is it now


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Willco, I know am very hasty & really very ignorant, but please tell me, using idiot's approach, what you click on to go on line in w8. Is it like you did in XP & w7?

I took these three shots below to show you where I click the IE icon (e) & nothing happens. Tried from 3 different places that have that icon. .......nick

PS. will do the restart


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO please I did NOT mean that for a moment


> really very ignorant


You sorted out that dual boot - no problem
I simply think that Windows 8 needs anyone to fully acquaint themselves with, before they start changing anything from the standard set up - except the basics of TerryNet`s tame the desktop and my topic on shortcuts.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you see post # 51? Only asking because you were probably typing when I posted that and you may have missed it.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I did Machos delete, reboot & click in in all apps & this is the result below.

Will do post #51 next


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet
53 in case you missed it

*nichos*

1.Windows 8 is installed on the partition lettered C - do not forget that the partition letter changes when you boot to XP - is that XP still installed.

2. On which partition are those programs shown on your third screenshot - the one to the right installed 
I see you have ArcSoft - I do not think it is compatible with Windows 8 is it - especially version 3.

3. *With the greatest of respect to my colleague TerryNet who MAYBE like these aspects more than I do* - I think your introduction of all you have changed from the standard presentation of the Windows 8 - may well be the cause of the problem

HOWEVER I readily acknowledge that I may well be proved wrong.

I just like to stick with how Microsoft made Windows 8 - apart from moving what tiles I wish to my start
which I go to by simply - Windows key AND you can drag and drop whichever tiles you wish to the start menu - and arrange them as you wish ON the start menu

and if I need to go there from IE - windows key and then windows key again takes me back to the screen I had open in IE - or any other application


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I did Machos delete,


You completely lost me with that.  What is it, please?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Macboatmaster, if I understand the current problem correctly it's that clicking on the IE icon on the desktop's Taskbar does not open Internet Explorer. He can still use the Modern UI version.
> 
> nichos, I just thought of two things to try. If you haven't Restarted since this issue began, do so (sometimes that's all it takes to "fix" inexplicable problems). Second, in Task Manager look for the process *iexplore.exe*; if you find any, end them and then try the IE icon again.


Thank goodness for that thought I was geting senail at 82.

1. Started it 10-15 times since

2. ended ie.exe in task mangr but, still same screen as last time, Whitout.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

From the screenshot in your post 58 - click the X on the tab shown on the top of the screen
*NOW what happens*
If the cursor is available on the bottom of the screen type where you want to go

Because appreciating that yours is a camera shot is it NOT this


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I did these:- 

Skype is a no.
All help must be on forums
from desktop - windows key
right click IE tile - remove from start

Reboot
windows key from desktop
go all applications

open IE from there - how is it now

And then the instructions in post #51


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes - we know from your previous posts

*- HAVE you seen my last*


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> nichos
> 
> From the screenshot in your post 58 - click the X on the tab shown on the top of the screen
> *NOW what happens*
> ...


SORRY, I clicked th + on to right hand, typed "gmail" at bottom text space & got my email BUT, is so unreal austear, it hasn't got all the top usefull things & tool bars of IE8 in XP.

Have to work on it to see what I can do.

does yours look like the scan, & when I clicked your notification em it changed to Tech Support site & with no back arrow I had to type again "gmail" for my mail.

My daughter was right that she has to chase her tail all the time to get anywhere.

I am very gratefull for your help but w8 seems ridiculous but a chalenge just the same ............nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry forgot to upload the scan, in last post here it is:-


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am NOT certain if you are reading all of the posts - I say that because of the speed you are trying to work at

from my post 50
If you look at the first of the images you will see at the bottom of the screen - view on desktop

Have you DONE that.
Then right click on top of screen and configure menu bar toolbar etc

If you refer to windows 8


> My daughter was right that she has to chase her tail all the time to get anywhere


I advise you and your daughter to use the shortcut keys. in my topic, they are NOT my research, they are provided by Microsoft - it makes it so easy, once you have them in your mind, it is in many respects a great OS


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

key what window key? (by keying you mean click?)

Then those "....<LOGO> + something to get this & the other....", I do not have LOGO icon anywhere on the desktop, where should I look?

In Taming the w8 these shorcats:

*< Windows logo>* Go directly to the Start screen
*< Windows logo> + c* Charms Bar
*< Windows logo> + d* Go directly to the desktop
*< Windows logo> + q* Query (Search)
*< Windows logo> + x* Quick aXcess menu
*< Windows logo> + < prtscrn>* Puts image of screen (.png) into the Screenshots folder in the default pictures folder

Where is the Win Logo to be found please?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

EDIT PLEASE as in RED on my LAST


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

just edited #68

EDIT:- & I am clobbered, been at it since 07:00, good night, or is it morning where you are .......nick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

nichos,

I've edited your post no. 65 for language. Please be more careful in the future.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

See the link please from my topic - that is included on the one from TerryNet - Tame the desktop
it lists all the MAIN shortcut keys
The Windows key is NOT on the desktop it is on the keyboard

Also you have NOT yet acknowledged if you have tried my suggestion from the screen that you NOW know will get you on the internet - from my post 50 - VIEW on DESTOP


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you have one of those old IBM keyboards that, of course, had no Windows Logo key. 

It is on the bottom row second from left on standalone keyboard and third from left on laptop keyboards. At least on all my keyboards.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> It is on the bottom row second from left on standalone keyboard


and on mine

*nichos*
1. When you come back, check if you can get to the traditional (so to speak) IE from the metro IE by following my screenshot and post details - in my post 50 and 67

2. I also urge you to look at my post 59 - regarding the ArcSoft etc you appear to have installed on Windows 8


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

ANSR:
P.50-67
1. If by "Metro" you mean the START the answer is NO ( only an instant flash), the only "e" that works is from the "Search" Apps & that only opens Tech Support site & then I have to go round the houses to get to p.5 to answer this. The shortcuts are God sent but still the whole thing is ridiculous. Still, am working now within w8 which is something.
Regarding p.50 & p.67 are irrelevant as I can not get in those screens. My daughter received the shortcuts.
I apologise for the speed but, have to keep the adrenalen going or else.

P.59:-
1. win8 in "Local C" which is the win8 partition, partition "C Primary (D) is the XP one.
2. on win8 partition, & since I installed Arcsoft had no time to try my usb web cam.
3. I am not sure that they affected the IE icon not working, but it may be. Shall I Uninstall them?
May I say, I could kill w8 with "EasyBCD" that I downloaded, & reinstall w8 dual boot again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to the IE you had open with your mail showing your post 66
On the bottom of that screen, click the icon with the spanner symbol, then click 
View on Desktop

What please happens then

ALSO now you know where it is, do you have the Windows key


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Roger will do soon. attached me HD layout showing LocalC & C Primary (D)


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

QUOTE:-Go to the IE you had open with your mail showing your post 66
On the bottom of that screen, click the icon with the spanner symbol, then click 
View on Desktop

What please happens then

ALSO now you know where it is, do you have the Windows key
__________________


I opened my mail clicked on spanner & view Desktop. Nothing happened. What didyou expect to happen?
Do we have the safe 8 ware?

I now learned that key's name on my wireless keyboard. Very usefull but, none gets me into a decend IE.

1. why when I pin the IE icon to the task bar id does not work? Does yours work?
2. Why did that man remarked about my bad language six posts ago?
3. Is there a way when in this Tech site to go back directly to inbox?

When in IE I find myself typing in the bottom black line where I wnt to go. Rather reminiscent to BBC computer days. Am I missing something?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> 1. why when I pin the IE icon to the task bar id does not work? Does yours work?


Don't know. Maybe something got messed up with the third party Start menu you apparently installed or with something else. Yes, mine works (or, it would, if I allowed IE to remain pinned to the taskbar). I know you asked Macboatmaster, but am pretty confident that his answers are not going to be substantially different.



> 2. Why did that man remarked about my bad language six posts ago?


Because another member Reported the post as containing a religious term or phrase that may offend somebody. You did not get an infraction, so it's just a heads up for you to be more careful.
Just curious--from what did you conclude that the Administrator is a man--the avatar, "Cookie," "gal," the profile picture? 



> 3. Is there a way when in this Tech site to go back directly to inbox?


I think that you are asking about how to navigate in the "Modern UI" or "Windows Store" version of IE. Never having used it I cannot help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I know you asked Macboatmaster, but am pretty confident that his answers are not going to be substantially different.


It would be exactly the same

If on the IE from the Metro screen, and clicking on the tools (spanner) and then clicking VIEW ON DESKTOP - does not work then my money is on 
1. As my colleague says - it is the third party start menu

2. The other programs, utilities that are not compatible with Windows 8 - for instance ArcSoft as I mentioned and especially as you have version 3. which unless I am mistaken is outdated and unsuitable.
Not that I see Arcsoft as responsible for this problem

3. I mentioned in an earlier post about my preference for using Windows 8 as Microsoft intended
I firmly believe that to be the way forward FOR YOU

4. Then when you have learnt the way round it, with the benefit of the information that my colleague and I have sent you - THEN and only then, IMHO is the time to start trying other tweaks for want of a better word.

5. AND in that regard of course, always establishing a restore point, so that you may easily go back to the pre-change situation if it does not work.

6. Therefore my advice is START again.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, will remove my inputs to see if taskbar IE works before removing w8.

Anybody tried EasyBCD? for coments. ....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You could try "Refresh your PC." (type that when on the Start screen and click on Settings)


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Mabe I have different wn8 from you as " ...Refresh your PC (type that when on the Start screen and click on Settings)..." there is no place to type on Start screen.

Any other way to refresh the PC?

Also where is the place to establish a reboot point?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

BTW by chance the pointer flashed an icon on left to desktop corner, & when I went back & opened it I realised it was the one you asked me to to click on spanner & view on desktop.

Any more tricks to get IE opening from taskbar, or is it not important? I deleted all I put in w8.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no where to type but as soon as you start typing there will be, it will place what you have typed in the search box

Also may we now presume, that this means


> BTW by chance the pointer flashed an icon on left to desktop corner, & when I went back & opened it I realised it was the one you asked me to to click on spanner & view on desktop.


that it does now open on the desktop view instead of the metro view and that the menu bar etc are now showing


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

found the secrect door to search bar.

I can not differentiate one from the other.

I want to show you what shows up but, manage attachments do not browse in the screenshots. How can do it to show you?

Cannot multitax in w8 like in XP to be able to do such things.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

press prt scrn key
go back to desktop
open paint
click paste
click file
save as
jpeg
attach to reply


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

went up to save as jpg, saved do not know where, so how to attached to reply?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Two suggestions: pay attention to where you save and/or search for the saved file. I almost always save temp files like that to the desktop so that I can easily find them and remember to delete when finished with them.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

press prt scrn key
go back to desktop
open paint
click paste
click file
save as
jpeg

I did this operation 3-4 times hoping to see the option to choose desktop, or to see where is it saving to but none was shown. Search for "Screenshot (5)" always point back to the source one

If I can bother you further, how do I multitask in w8, I use 2 screens and attempts to repeat as per XP were unworkable. ........ nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Managed to make Screenshot (5) to appear in the browse of Manage Attachments, what a carry on.

Now back to the reason of all these palaver, this is what I see when I clicked the spanner & show on desk.

Answer to your question in post 85 "... does now open on the desktop view instead of the metro view and that the menu bar etc are now showing....", is YES in the top of deasktop. What is "Metro" please.

As I keep replying to myself, you may have missed my last 4-5 post, could you clear my questions, say from p.83 on? ........nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, excuse me for sleeping, but that's what I was doing. Your post # 91 was made at 4:17 am in my time zone. 

*Re post 83*: I think you now (post 85) know how to search on the Start screen. If not, review that "Taming the desktop" tutorial.

*Re post 86*: If "multitax" means multi task then you need to ("need to" is often a disgusting phrase, but I think it applies here) grasp the concept that in Windows 8 there are two distinct (but somewhat overlapping) user interfaces.

The Modern UI (which was initially dubbed "Metro") is represented by the Start screen with the bunch of Tiles; it is supposed to make everybody drop their iPads and iPhones and Android tablets and phones and run out and buy Windows 8 or Windows RT tablets or Windows Phone 8 phones; the Windows Store, or Modern UI, Apps that run there are full screen (just as though you were running on a 10" or smaller screen) with some able to run 1/3 or 2/3 screen. If you leave an App without an actual exit it is still running in the background. You can easily experience this by playing music with one of the Apps, hit the Windows Logo key, and enter another App. You will still hear the music.

The Desktop UI is essentially the same as Windows 7 (and similar to Vista and XP) with a few features removed or changed. The little "Taming the desktop" tutorial is intended to get a person started using Windows 8 on a desktop or laptop with a keyboard and mouse or touchpad. Almost every time I use Windows 8 I learn something else that could be in that thread, but I want to keep it fairly short and know that there is enough there to get somebody to be able to accomplish in Windows 8 whatever they did/do in XP, Vista or Windows 7.

*Re post 90*: When you 'Save as' in Paint or almost everything else do you not get a dialogue window similar to my attached screenshot? At the top it show where the file will be saved. Using the Navigation pane on the left the save location can be changed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*TerryNet*



> Well, excuse me for sleeping


It is NOT allowed, I have told you that before 

Funny because I was as well, but I signed off at 0230 UK time, so not at the same time as you

Re "save as" my money is on it was Save and not Save As

You were right by the way - I did


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

From your post 40


> This IE10 lacks the top tool bars of V8 where I have the icons for my 3 em addresses. Could one install toolbars?


My colleague TerryNet replied with how to commission the toolbar and you then said


> Your tricks worked & have the top toolbar permanent.


So presumably it was working at one time.

However just a few posts later on your 45 you said


> I will Terry, but for some reson in w8 when I click on IE there is a short flash, as if trying to start, and goes off leaving me without internet entry.


and in between the posts you say you installed Office 2000 - now on the face of it, I cannot see it being that installation, that is now causing problems with IE

I think you are NOT using IE10, as your browser - the reason I think this is because your last screenshot, the one you finally managed to post - has at the top of the window a warning

"You are using a version of this browser which will soon be unsupported etc."

Maybe that is where your problem lies, as it could not report that with IE10


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> You were right by the way - I did


I will not gloat. 



> and in between the posts you say you installed Office 2000 - now on the face of it, I cannot see it being that installation, that is now causing problems with IE


You may have a winner here. Office 2000 is incompatible with Windows 8. I would not be eager to install it to see what happens.



> I think you are NOT using IE10, as your browser - the reason I think this is because your last screenshot, the one you finally managed to post - has at the top of the window a warning
> 
> "You are using a version of this browser which will soon be unsupported etc."


I wondered about that too. But, doesn't that black bar at the bottom look like it could be the IE10 App?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx for bearing,

How does it look like to you, is tha what you see in yours?

That warning was & is in the XP IE8, for months now Firefix is pestering me every fiew minutes with other popupa to change to it.

Word & the USB webcam are working fine. Classic shell & a couple of other small progs went.

No I can open IE from START but not when pinned to task bar. Is there another way to put in taskbar, or even on the desktop?

Where can I find if IE is v10?. It muat have been installed by w8.

I will check around for the version & came back.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

IE8 had "About" info giving the version, how about here in W8?

Nailed the son of a gun. The 3rd file down on LH row says "ie8....."

"W8 Proffessional" install must have put it here. I thought they only use v10?

What next? .....nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

bad foto of my w8pro dvd.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

And what about this I discovered?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Post # 97:



> Nailed the son of a gun. The 3rd file down on LH row says "ie8....."


Wish it were so, but that appears to be just the shortcut icon used for Internet Explorer.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Tried to download ie10 and this came up. What is going on?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was under the impression that you knew you already had it installed - your post 99 refers.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

cracky am getting cenail, so that inbox of mine is it not like your ie10?

post#94 
you thought I had doubts about me having ie10 "....I think you are NOT using IE10, as your browser - the reason I think this is because your last screenshot, the one you finally managed to post - has at the top of the window a warning

"You are using a version of this browser which will soon be unsupported etc."

Maybe that is where your problem lies, as it could not report that with IE10...."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate that, but AFTER my post you posted in post 99 - what browser - answer IE10


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I am getting confused, could you please check my inbox screenshot and tell me if your inbox is the same? ..thanx .....nick


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

To enlarge on my last request:- 
Of the 2 attached below, the left is of my IE10 in Win8 & the right one of IE in XP.

I am very surprised & disilusioned when comparing the XP one(many years old & so flexible with its Favourites, scrolling, toolbars etc), to one in WIN8 (presumably the latest technology) being so unyealding & premitive.

If you are using IE10 please check if mine looks the same as yours & tell me.

I can not help suspecting that my Install went wrong & have the wrong explorer. .....thanx ......nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Attached shows gmail in the Windows 8 IE10 desktop. I think you are showing Windows 8 IE10 Modern UI (or Windows Store) App, but as I posted earlier I have never used it.

Are there any other issues (that I have forgotten) other than the following two? I have no more ideas on either of them.

Problem: Can't open the desktop IE. 

Mystery: Why does Google say the Modern UI IE10 App is "old"?


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx again,

how then can I open my IE like yours?

IE open from STRAT but not from taskbar, I can live with it bu, should it open there or is there something wrong.

Deleted all I installed but still same.

Shell, FSX, Word, Arcsoft etc are all back now, they work fine.

You must be fed up with me by now, there are lots more like multitask etc am misiing from previous OS, but perhaps somebody else may help.

Very gratefull .....nick

PS. do you mind telling me why, besides something to play with like me, would any one get W8. I know you will be pushed to find a PC today with XP or 7 but, what extra benefits are there in W8?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how then can I open my IE like yours?


From post # 107:



> ... I have no more ideas on either of them.
> 
> Problem: Can't open the desktop IE. ...


*I think I ran out of any suggestions on fixing this a couple days ago. You can give up on IE and install another browser (Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, etc.), reinstall/refresh Windows 8 or just live with what you have. I don't know what went wrong nor how to fix it. Did you ever use the desktop IE in this system?*



> PS. do you mind telling me why, besides something to play with like me, would any one get W8. I know you will be pushed to find a PC today with XP or 7 but, what extra benefits are there in W8?


I'm not going to do Microsoft's advertizing for them, and I think I covered a lot of your concerns in this thread and in my tutorial to which I have referred several times. Please read and digest my previous postings. In memory management, security and boot time (and probably some other under the hood things) Windows 8 is superior to all previous versions. The differences between Windows 7 and the Windows 8 desktop are cosmetic plus there are different ways to do a lot of configuration (that the average user doesn't know how to do in *any *version). And then there is the different way to get to programs and settings. There was a lot of screaming and crying when the Start menu was introduced and now there is even more screaming and crying about it being taken away. I wonder how many of the same people are complaining?

The only differences I see in multi-tasking in XP, Windows 7 and Windows 8 is that Windows 8 provides a little more flexibility.

Oh, yeah. And there is the additional user interface--the Modern UI (originally "Metro") or Start Screen. Of marginal and questionable benefit to desktop/laptop keyboard and mouse/touchpad folks but Microsoft hopes will give them a toehold in the tablet and touch screen world.

From post # 92:



> The Modern UI (which was initially dubbed "Metro") is represented by the Start screen with the bunch of Tiles; it is supposed to make everybody drop their iPads and iPhones and Android tablets and phones and run out and buy Windows 8 or Windows RT tablets or Windows Phone 8 phones; the Windows Store, or Modern UI, Apps that run there are full screen (just as though you were running on a 10" or smaller screen) with some able to run 1/3 or 2/3 screen. If you leave an App without an actual exit it is still running in the background. You can easily experience this by playing music with one of the Apps, hit the Windows Logo key, and enter another App. You will still hear the music.
> 
> The Desktop UI is essentially the same as Windows 7 (and similar to Vista and XP) with a few features removed or changed. The little "Taming the desktop" tutorial is intended to get a person started using Windows 8 on a desktop or laptop with a keyboard and mouse or touchpad. Almost every time I use Windows 8 I learn something else that could be in that thread, but I want to keep it fairly short and know that there is enough there to get somebody to be able to accomplish in Windows 8 whatever they did/do in XP, Vista or Windows 7.


This is a long thread, but if you take the time to review and digest the general Windows 8 information in it you shouldn't have any issues with multi-tasking or anything else you did in XP--with the exception that hardware and software evolves and you can find devices and programs that work in XP but no longer work in more recent versions of Windows.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx Terry,

will go through all previous pos 
ts hoping I can fathom the info.

Al the ".....Modern UI (originally "Metro") or Start Screen......" confuse one.

Just the same, thanx for bearing. .........nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  And sorry for the confusion, but the new, added user interface keeps being called by different names. Microsoft originally called it "Metro" but dropped it when faced with a copyright challenge. Believe the official name is now "Modern UI." The Start screen is usually what comes to mind when either of those terms are used. David Pogue in his "Windows 8: The Missing Manual" calls it "TileWorld" to distinguish from the desktop.

Maybe this explanation is much clearer than mine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I TOTALLY agree with all that my colleague has said.
and especially


> This is a long thread but if you take the time to review and digest the general Windows 8 information in it


and his advice to review all the information.

In one last attempt to help and WOULD you please post ONLY the reply to this post
Please do not be annoyed about me asking that, but multiple posts in reply make it harder to sort out the wheat from the chaff.

1. From your desktop - press the windows key - that ONE key takes you to the start menu
2. On that screen ONLY is IE (Internet Explorer) the light blue coloured tile shown
3. If it is right click it
5. Please tell me what is now shown on the lower edge of the screen - by that I mean does it show PIN to start and PIN to taskbar - or UNPIN and does it also show UNINSTALL and Open New Window
6. The windows key will then take you back to the desktop


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

This came up as was the last screen. When I click on the START IE you asked for always the last screen I was on comes up.

I cannot see "...PIN to start and PIN to taskbar..." or "...UNPIN..." or "...UNINSTALL..." or "...Open New Window...."

After sending this I click thw Windows key, well it did.

BTW same things happen when I click the the small IE icon (tile???) in all APPS


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will try again
I do not think, although I apologise if I am wrong that you are following exactly what I am asking you to do

If you are, I am at a loss as to why you do not see what I am asking for

YOU do NOT open IE, you right click the tile, that is all you do

so from desktop
windows key
on that screen only with no further action - is the IE shown on the tiles
if so RIGHT click it
WHAT is now shown please


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

As I said where I was last comes up and here it is this very page came when I Left clicked the ie tile in START

PS. forgive the right blue part of my screensot, is my second screen which I use in trying to multitask a bit.

EDIT.How stupid I am, I L click.

YES R click shows those things.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is hard work, but I will stay with you
Please read carefully what I am asking you to do

It shows those things - what please 


> Please tell me what is now shown on the lower edge of the screen - by that I mean does it show PIN to start and PIN to taskbar - or UNPIN and does it also show UNINSTALL and Open New Window


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

It shows the things we are on about, what you wanted, quoting you:- ".... it show PIN to start and PIN to taskbar - or UNPIN and does it also show UNINSTALL and Open New Window.

I made screen shot do you want me to try & send it?

PS. "....If it is right click it..." I took as if it is right & the tile is there click it, a comma would have helped

If it is right, click it, my apologies my English is still poor after 81yrs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

WHICH does it show
PIN to start or UNPIN from start
PIN to TASKBAR or UNPIN


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

It shows:

Unpin from START
Unpin from TASKBAR
Uninstall
Open New Window
all apps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You say it shows


> Unpin from TASKBAR


according to your screenshot it shows
PIN to taskbar

am I correct please


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

changed to Unpin from Tasbar now, does it make a difference?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not know - does it?

because I only asked was I correct - that it showed PIN to taskbar and not UNPIN


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

I meant, does it show you if IE opens the proper way or some other weared way.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nichos

If you want me to carry on trying to help you, then you must agree to do ONLY what I ask

Maybe it is me, I do not know, if it is I apologise

Can we go back a step please

I asked was I correct in that you had the option 
PIN TO TASKBAR, when you right clicked the IE tile
as against the option UNPIN from taskbar - which you said was shown.
as here


> You say it shows
> 
> Quote:
> Unpin from TASKBAR
> ...


I did not want you to take ANY further step.

Now that you appear to have pinned it to the taskbar.
Close all applications
press windows key + C
on right of screen
click settings
click power
click restart
open desktop
open IE from icon on taskbar

Is it now the screen you want


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Carried out your instruction & the icon on taskbar gave only a flash of what could have been IE opening.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the desktop 
right click the IE icon on the taskbar, what shows please


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

the IE icon on taskbar when Rt clicked gives at the bottom of screen

Unpin from Start
Unpin from Taskbar
Uninstall
Open new window


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That seems a bit strange, and must be related to the problem. If you click on 'Open new window' I suppose you get that brief "shadow" as if something is trying to open?

For comparison, see my right click attached.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is what I was hoping was there.
As what is posted by nichos, is what you would have if you right clicked the tile on the Metro (new interface)
screen

*nichos*

*1.* Please answer* TerryNet* as to what you get when you click Open New window

2. When you have done that AND he has responded, if he is able to. I have another check I wish you to make


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

A strange thing now, I was trying Googleearth whilst waiting for your post in its 3 vertions and when your post came Left click on the TaskBar IE icon kept opening googlearth. I cold Rebooted & now Left click on the TaskBar IE icon gives only a flash of what could have been IE opening or as you said a brief "shadow" as if something is trying to open?

Now a Right click gives in the L bottom corner of desktop, a "Frequent" square like yours with & a iist of like favourites & if I click one, again get the flash or shadow as above.

Do you think I should uninstall w8 & reinstall it?

I will come in again tomorrow as I have to get my wife from the clinic. ....thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not a clue and have decided, with regret that I cannot continue to assist
It is I think only fair to tell you that, rather than simply leave you without reply

What stage you are at now, having tried Google Earth, rebooted; left clicked and right clicked, I am unable to decide.

I feel, regretfully that all my work since I resumed on post 112 has been wasted.

Good luck with it.
I really do hope that it all works out for you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think that work was wasted at all. At least we now know the icon pinned to the Task bar is not the normal thing. Every such icon I've seen in Windows 7 and Windows 8 shows the name of the application in the right click menu. Still don't know why or how it happened, but I wish I had been smart enough to ask for this about 100 posts ago.

In C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer is there a file "iexplore.exe"? If so, what happens if you double click on it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did mention it back on post 50 odd

We are on the same line of approach I think, as I was also
going on that route to ask if opening the Internet explorer folder in program files and then, on iexplore - right clicking, properties and then detail tab - showed Version 10 - or holding mouse on file.

That is what I was intending


> 2. When you have done that AND he has responded, if he is able to. I have another check I wish you to make
> __________________


The difficulty I have is, do we know that is the IE on the taskbar. 
HOWEVER - I am being slow, as of course if it does not open correctly from the program files, then we know it is NOT simply the taskbar or tile that is to blame

Good approach from you

Wonder if it is worth checking that it is shown as Version 10


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Wonder if it is worth checking that it is shown as Version 10


Yeah, if we get that far.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet

It is NOT restricted simply to IE - me thinks
from post 130


> Now a Right click gives in the L bottom corner of desktop, a "Frequent" square like yours with & a iist of like favourites & if I click one, again get the flash or shadow as above.


Please see the desktop screenshot in post 121
The left of the taskbar has File Explorer

Therefore IMHO it appears to me that, depending on what is being clicked on - the problem is NOT restricted to IE

As per my screenshot


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

IE attemts to open like a brief "shadow" on both, program files & taskbar.

You are very right I bothered you enough ashamed to say. I do not know why I went & persued this dead horse ie10. Should have taken your advise & live well alone.

You cannot imagine the relief to be back in ie8 but I will return to win8 when I recover.

Best wishes & thank you again ....nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry we couldn't figure out the problem with IE10 desktop. I think that you should reinstall Windows 8 (or use one of the Windows 8 "refresh" options), make sure the desktop IE is working to your satisfaction, and then check it again after every one of those additions (especially the Start Menu). That way you'll at least find out what is causing the problem.


----------

